# Trout Shows His Elmer



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm talking about steam engines here...for heaven's sake. Thm:












Will try to make a video at some point. 

BTW, this was machined using a Harbor Freight lathe and milling machine. In case you were wondering. *beer*  

Trout


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Sep 6, 2012)

Trout, that's beautiful!  So shiny!   I really like the exposed mounting studs on the cylinders.  Very cool.

Todd


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 6, 2012)

Trout,
Anyone who makes things that shiny has too much time on their hands.  
That is seriously very nice.
Gail in NM


----------



## The NewGuy (Sep 6, 2012)

Amazing work! Looks like a lot of time went into that!

 How much is a harbour freight lathe and mill if you don't mind me asking? I'm a small engine mechanic with a lot of interest in building a steamer of my own, but don't have the tools or a lot of extra cash laying around. Most of my money goes into my dirt bikes haha. 

Anyone know of any plans out there for an easy starter project for someone with limited tools and money?

thanks, keep up the good work!

Jordan


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 7, 2012)

The NewGuy said:


> How much is a harbour freight lathe and mill if you don't mind me asking?
> Jordan



Thanks Gents. 

Jordan, if you can find them on sale, well...the lathe at least, I don't think the mill ever goes on sale but you can use a 20% off coupon on both. If you use the coupon and find the lathe on sale it will be about $350. The mill (X2) is closer to $600 but take 20% off of that with coupon for the final price.  

The tooling, of course, costs more.


----------



## rhitee93 (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks great Dennis.  I'd say Trout spent some time polishing his Elmer.


----------



## kquiggle (Sep 7, 2012)

Jordan - 

I found a used Harbor Freight minilathe (older model 33684) on craigslist for $260 - it was missing some change gears and the drip tray, and the tailstock handwheel was broken, but was otherwise fully operations. It needed some tune up work, but probably not much different than you would do on a new lathe. I've also seen mills on craiglist, but they don't show up as often. Check the for sale section on this forum and others. Wherever you get them, shipping costs can be a killer so it's worth it to find something local (or at least within reasonable driving distance).

Trout - beautiful work - inspiring.  I've got to get off my *** and start building my first engine.


----------



## vcutajar (Sep 7, 2012)

WOW Dennis. Love the mirror finish.

Vince


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 7, 2012)

Sure wish MY Elmer was that shiny!!!!


----------



## Rocket Man (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice.  I would like to see the video.


----------



## nemoc (Sep 7, 2012)

Beautiful job Thm: Love the finish!  Video please.

Craig


----------



## dsquire (Sep 7, 2012)

GailInNM said:


> Trout,
> Anyone who makes things that shiny has too much time on their hands.
> That is seriously very nice.
> Gail in NM



Gail

That's what happens when you are newly retired and haven't learned yet what to do with all that extra time. He knows that he has to appear busy or SWMBO will find something to keep him busy.

Dennis

I have to agree with what Gail said "That is seriously very nice." 

Thanks also for sharing it with all your friends on HMEM. It is very much appreciated.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 7, 2012)

Exactly, Don. I've been lucky the last couple of weeks since wifey has been preoccupied with her latest garden club duties. I'm sliding under the radar. *beer*  Heck, I might even take up RC airplanes again. 

Thanks again for all the compliments, guys. I'll make a video before long. Have to think of something to spice it up though since this motor has few moving visible parts. 

-Dennis


----------



## The NewGuy (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I really gotta get on finding some machining tools and start making some nice stuff like trouts.


Jordan


----------



## idahoan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Dennis

That has got to be the shiniest Elmer I have ever seen! Well I guess I guess haven't seen that many but it sure turned out nice.

Beautiful work,
Dave


----------

